# Otto's Living Room Setup



## Otto

I've posted my system pics before, but I know that we all like to look, and there are a lot of new members, so here we go...

The big changes are that I built a bunch of room treatments and we got new carpet. I also added a BluRay player (finally?), and the Peavey mixer and Rotel preamp. Anyway, I've been playing with this stuff for a couple decades now... This is the latest.

Sources:
HTPC for DVD, audio via FLAC, etc.
Panasonic DMP-BD-30 Blu Ray Player
Dish Network ViP622 HD Receiver
Thorens TD-150 MkII Turntable

Preamps/Processors:
Cary Audio Design Cinema 11 Pre/Pro
Behringer Feedback Destroyer Pro 1124
NAD PP2 Phono Preamp
Rotel RSP-960AX Preamp for Sub Control
Peavey Pv6 Mixer for Sub Control

Amplifiers:
Sunfire Cinema Grand 5-Channel Amp (mains/center)
Behringer EP-2500 (sub)

Display:
Panasonic TH-58PE75U 58" Plasma


Speakers:
Vandersteen 3A Signature Mains
Vandersteen VCC-5 Center
Vandersteen VSM-1 Surrounds
4x18" IB using Mach5 MJ-18 Drivers

Other:
Harmony 890 Remote Control
Logiech DiNovo Bluetooth Keyboard
Monoprice 3x1 HDMI Switcher w/ Remote









I built the room treatments from OC 703 and fabric purchased locally. A nice improvement. I'm glad I did it and I'm sorry I waited so long. 

Notice that the IB sub is in the far corner by the plant. 









































Sub grate built by my buddy with a machine shop.








Enjoy! Comments and questions welcome!


----------



## tonyvdb

Otto, that's a very nice clean setup. I really like how the sub is so well hidden in the floor. Great job:T


----------



## salvasol

Nice set up ....I remember reading your IB DIY :T


----------



## Prof.

Very nice neat set up Otto..:T..Looks to be a nice space as well..
I bet that room "Rocks" with the IB..:hsd:


----------



## Otto

Thanks guys.

Yeah, the IB is nice, and it can get pretty scary. I'm planning on changing drivers in the IB to see if things get "better".


----------



## eugovector

How about a picture of the other side of the IB sub? Got any?


----------



## Otto

eugovector said:


> How about a picture of the other side of the IB sub? Got any?


Here ya go. Pretty straightforward. I soon plan to try two Fi drivers in there instead of the four MJ-18s. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## Mike P.

Nice equipment and room! :T Thorens TD-150 MkII, those were the days! I'll guess with a Shure M97xE cartridge?


----------



## Otto

Yep, that is the M97xE cartridge. The Thorens had been my father's since I was a kid (probably got it around 25 years ago). When he passed away, it was one of the only a few of his things that I really wanted. I don't have much vinyl, but when I play it, I really enjoy it. It's relaxing and nostalgic for me, as I think it is for a lot of vinyl lovers.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Beautiful room there, Otto! :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## stevez11

Please let us know how the sub works out for you. Very nice setup.


----------



## Otto

Thanks, guys.

Yeah, I pulled the four Mach5 MJ-18 drivers out of the IB and replaced them with two Fi IB18 drivers. I tuned them with the BFD, and it sounds great. I would say the change is toward more depth and tightness or punchiness. They also seem to blend better with my mains. I don't think the improvement is simply to do with better or different EQ; I've EQd the MJ-18s many, many times, and I know how to use the BFD, and the MJ-18s never sounded like these. 

I haven't had a chance to do a _lot_ of listening, but I'd say it's an improvement. I have nothing bad to say about the MJ-18s; they are great performers, especially at their price point. But the Fis are very nice. I look forward to more time with them, and if I hear anything interesting, I'll make a note here.


----------



## BrianAbington

you know...that black wood on the center looks nice with the tv...but the wood on the L/R speakers, the surrounds, and the turntable matches the wood work in the rest of the room quite nicley.

plus that red carpet looks very upscale.


----------



## Guest

hi

awsome subs....killer theater

jcanaca


----------



## funkdoktor

beautiful setup. loving the ib. talk about ground shaking bass. :hide:


----------



## lofi_voodoo

dude, that is one sweet setup. Crisp, clean and thumping. Kudos for the living room.


----------



## Otto

Thanks for the comments, guys!


----------



## Quartermaster

Really nice setup Otto must sound awesome :hsd:. Is that a lava lamp on top of your equipment rack? Nice


----------



## Otto

Quartermaster said:


> Really nice setup Otto must sound awesome :hsd:. Is that a lava lamp on top of your equipment rack? Nice


Thanks, sir! Yep, that's a lava lamp, a present I got my wife for an anniversary present. It's a nice mellow glow when we're hanging out.


----------



## Machismo

tonyvdb said:


> Otto, that's a very nice clean setup. I really like how the sub is so well hidden in the floor. Great job:T


Me too, I like it a lot. Also like the white - wood combination in room. Looks spacy.


----------



## usrsld

Love your ceiling. Great looking room.


----------

